# 3/16-3/17 rig trip



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

If the weathers holds we are heading south. Anyone else going? On a different topic. Anyone seen buoys or anywhere close holding bait yet?


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Just stop off at the shelf rigs. Should be hardtails everywhere.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

We're heading out 17/18.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks. Good luck Tuesday night. That may be the better night, but work is not allowing that for us.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck everyone!!!!!! Man o man GOOD LUCK


----------



## clearwater25 (Jan 27, 2008)

Will be headed out 16/17 myself


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

Looking forward to a report! Stay safe!


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Slipped out trip to 18/19 to miss the small front coming in Tuesday


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Good luck !


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes indeed Good Luck.
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Man I hope this weather holds out for the weekend. We will be making a trip and overnighting at the spur to hopefully knock off that sword skunk.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

We left Daybreak at noon headed south with perfect seas. Arrived at 255 in about two hours and caught amberjack pretty quickly. Left there and headed south another 20-25 miles to Ram Powell. Trolled for a while with nothing to show but a few blackfin. We jigged and chunked until 11:00 with nothing to show but blackfin. Decided to catch some sleep at 11 with every box full to the top with fish. Thought we would catch morning bite. At 4:30 it was so windy and rough we decided to head north for the 90 nautical mile run back. Ride was not pleasant for about the first 70 miles, then was fine. Always enjoy getting out, but realized this trip I need to get in better shape and wait on warmer/summer weather patterns t arrive.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Reel Estate said:


> We left Daybreak at noon headed south with perfect seas. Arrived at 255 in about two hours and caught amberjack pretty quickly. Left there and headed south another 20-25 miles to Ram Powell. Trolled for a while with nothing to show but a few blackfin. We jigged and chunked until 11:00 with nothing to show but blackfin. Decided to catch some sleep at 11 with every box full to the top with fish. Thought we would catch morning bite. At 4:30 it was so windy and rough we decided to head north for the 90 nautical mile run back. Ride was not pleasant for about the first 70 miles, then was fine. Always enjoy getting out, but realized this trip I need to get in better shape and wait on warmer/summer weather patterns t arrive.


 Thanks for the report! That first 70 miles coming home can be a tuff son-of-a-gun! glad you got some!


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the report; Heading out tomorrow. Once we have the boxes full and everybody is worn out, I head for the bay at 8 MPH and engage the autopilot. Crew takes turns on watch. We usually hit the edge at sun up and have a ride in. Never did any good for the dawn bite at the near rigs. Have had good luck at dusk.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Mikvi said:


> Thanks for the report; Heading out tomorrow. Once we have the boxes full and everybody is worn out, I head for the bay at 8 MPH and engage the autopilot. Crew takes turns on watch. We usually hit the edge at sun up and have a ride in. Never did any good for the dawn bite at the near rigs. Have had good luck at dusk.


Good luck Mike. Catch one for me. Our water up here still has ice on it!


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

c_stowers said:


> Good luck Mike. Catch one for me. Our water up here still has ice on it!


 Chris

The only thing here with ice in it is my cocktail


----------

